# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کامپوننت رایگان KADSMS جهت ارسال پیامک

## nice boy

چند وقت پیش برای یکی از پروژه های تجاری که نوشته بودم قرار شد قابلیت ارسال پیامک اضافه کنم. برای همین رفتم سراغ کامپوننتهای مختلفی که توی اینترنت موجود بود 
ولی متأسفانه از یک طرف قیمت اونها خیلی بالا بود و از طرف دیگه خرید از داخل ایران کمی مشکل بود. برای همین تصمیم گرفتم خودم یک کامپوننت برای ارسال پیامک بنویسم. 
با استفاده از اطلاعاتی که توی همین سایت و برخی سایت‌های دیگه بود این کار رو انجام دادم.
حالا تصمیم گرفتم این کامپوننت رو به صورت Open source منتشر کنم تا بقیه هم بتونن از اون استفاده کنند.
برخی از قابلیتهای این کامپوننت:
امکان ارسال پیامک در دو حالت 7bit(Default Alphabet) و 16bit (Unicode).
امکان ارسال پیامک طولانی (Multipart ).
امکان ارسال پیامک موقتی (Flash SMS).
در آینده هم قصد دارم قابلیت دریافت پیامک رو هم بهش اضافه کنم.
این ابزار قابلیت نصب روی دلفی 7 تا 2010 رو داره. البته با نسخه های پایین‌تر امتحان نکردم.
لطفاً دوستان اگر اشکالی دیدند و یا نظری داشتند در همین تاپیک مطرح کنند.
صفحه اصلی پروژه:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kadsmscomponent
دانلود کامپوننت:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kad...0.zip/download
دانلود دمو:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kad...0.zip/download

----------


## khoshblagh

> چند وقت پیش برای یکی از پروژه های تجاری که نوشته بودم قرار شد قابلیت ارسال پیامک اضافه کنم. برای همین رفتم سراغ کامپوننتهای مختلفی که توی اینترنت موجود بود 
> ولی متأسفانه از یک طرف قیمت اونها خیلی بالا بود و از طرف دیگه خرید از داخل ایران کمی مشکل بود. برای همین تصمیم گرفتم خودم یک کامپوننت برای ارسال پیامک بنویسم. 
> با استفاده از اطلاعاتی که توی همین سایت و برخی سایت‌های دیگه بود این کار رو انجام دادم.
> حالا تصمیم گرفتم این کامپوننت رو به صورت Open source منتشر کنم تا بقیه هم بتونن از اون استفاده کنند.
> برخی از قابلیتهای این کامپوننت:
> امکان ارسال پیامک در دو حالت 7bit(Default Alphabet) و 16bit (Unicode).
> امکان ارسال پیامک طولانی (Multipart ).
> امکان ارسال پیامک موقتی (Flash SMS).
> در آینده هم قصد دارم قابلیت دریافت پیامک رو هم بهش اضافه کنم.
> ...


 با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
من سعی کردم از دمو آن استفاده نمایم. و شماره موبایل خودم را با همان پیام شما ارسال کردم. اگر چه برنامه پیام ارسال موفق را نشان داد ولی پیام مربوطه به موبایل من نرسید . احتمالا روش کار من غلط میباشد. در این صورت توضیحی در رابطه با نحوه استفاده از برنامه ارائه نمائید. متشکرم

----------


## nice boy

> با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
> من سعی کردم از دمو آن استفاده نمایم. و شماره موبایل خودم را با همان پیام شما ارسال کردم. اگر چه برنامه پیام ارسال موفق را نشان داد ولی پیام مربوطه به موبایل من نرسید . احتمالا روش کار من غلط میباشد. در این صورت توضیحی در رابطه با نحوه استفاده از برنامه ارائه نمائید. متشکرم


اگه از گوشی استفاده می کنی اول باید اون رو نصب کنی تا به عنوان یک مودم به سیستم اضافه بشه. اکثر گوشه های جدید یک سی دی نصب دارند.
اگه گوشی با موفقیت نصب بشه در Device manager باید اضافه شده باشه. (تصویر 1)
بعد باید ببینی که گوشی روی چه پورتی قابل استفاده است. (تصویر 2)
در صفحه اول برنامه پورت رو مشخص کن و بعد connect رو کلیلک کن.
یک نکته اگه شما مرکز پیام رو نمی دونی قسمت SMS Center رو خالی بذار.
حالا پیام باید به راحتی ارسال بشه. اگه بازهم ارسال نشد در صفحه سوم برنامه command & Respond پیغامی رو که نشون داده اینجا بذار تا مشکل رو بررسی کنم.
لطفا مدل گوشی رو هم ذکر کن.
" نمی دونم چرا نمیشه فایل تصویری ضمیمه کرد. سایت مشکل داره؟!!!"

----------


## kont_200

بسیار عالی 
اگر از thread استفاده نمایید تا در هنگام ارسال برنامه هنگ نکند و بتوان از برنامه استفاده کرد بسیار عالی می شود مشابه کامپوننت kylixsms  در صورتی هم که برای بقیه قسمت ها کمک لازم داشتید در خدمتم چون من هم در این زمینه بسیار کار نموده ام و در خدمتم

----------


## nice boy

> بسیار عالی 
> اگر از thread استفاده نمایید تا در هنگام ارسال برنامه هنگ نکند و بتوان از برنامه استفاده کرد بسیار عالی می شود مشابه کامپوننت kylixsms  در صورتی هم که برای بقیه قسمت ها کمک لازم داشتید در خدمتم چون من هم در این زمینه بسیار کار نموده ام و در خدمتم


من استفاده از thread رو به خوبی بلد نیستم اگه شما می تونید در این زمینه کمک کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## pad_kay

سلام 
اين امكانش هست سورس يونيتهاي *ComPort * را هم قرار دهيد
يا منبع آن را ذكر كنيد

----------


## nice boy

> سلام 
> اين امكانش هست سورس يونيتهاي *ComPort * را هم قرار دهيد
> يا منبع آن را ذكر كنيد


http://sourceforge.net/projects/comport/files/

----------


## kuh_nur

سلام ایا امکان استفاده از این کامپانت توی vb6 وجود داره

----------


## nice boy

> سلام ایا امکان استفاده از این کامپانت توی vb6 وجود داره


خیر. در حال حاضر امکان استفاده از این ابزار فقط در دلفی وجود دارد.
جهت استفاده در محیط های دیگر باید این ابزار به ActiveX تبدیل شود.
شاید در آینده نسبت به تبدیل این کامپوننت به ActiveX اقدام کنم

----------


## rekeivan1

با سلام
با تشکر از کامپوننتی که ارائه کردید.اگر ممکن است بخش دریافت را اکر تهیه کردید برای من ارسال کنید
barbod93@gmail.com

----------


## nice boy

> با سلام
> با تشکر از کامپوننتی که ارائه کردید.اگر ممکن است بخش دریافت را اکر تهیه کردید برای من ارسال کنید
> barbod93@gmail.com


دوست عزیز متاسفانه هنوز فرصت نکردم بخش دریافت پیام را به کامپوننت اضافه کنم

----------


## sina39000

سلام به همه دوستان
اولا از آقا کمیل عزیز بخاطر ساختن این کامپوننت خیلی خیلی تشکر میکنم.
من این کامپوننت رو تو دلفی 2009 نتونستم نصب کنم چون فایل CPortTypes.pas رو پیدا نکرد.
توی دلفی 7 نصب شد ولی موقع اجرا به SolarCalendarPackage و Application.MainFormOnTaskbar گیر داد که منم از تو سورس حذفشون کردم و درست شد فقط مشکل اینجاست که اس های فارسی رو با حروف ناخوانا میفرسته.
ضمنا مشکل از سیستم نیست چون رو دوتا کامپیوتر مختلف تست کردم.
مشکل از GSM MODEM یا گوشی گیرنده هم نیست چون با کامپوننتای دیگه تست شدن.
ممنون میشم زودتر جوابمو بدین بدجوری تو کارم اختلال ایجاد کرده.

----------


## nice boy

> توی دلفی 7 نصب شد ولی موقع اجرا به SolarCalendarPackage و Application.MainFormOnTaskbar گیر داد که منم از تو سورس حذفشون کردم و درست شد فقط مشکل اینجاست که اس های فارسی رو با حروف ناخوانا میفرسته.


من در حال حاضر دلفی 7 ندارم که تست کنم اما یادمه زمانی که کامپوننت رو آماده می کردم روی دلفی 7 هم تست کردم و مشکلی نداشت. از اونجا که دلفی 7 یونیکد را ساپورت نمی کنه شاید مشکل به این دلیل پیش میاد
اگر برات امکان داره روی نسخه های جدیدتر نصب کن احتمالا مشکل برطرف میشه




> من این کامپوننت رو تو دلفی 2009 نتونستم نصب کنم چون فایل CPortTypes.pas رو پیدا نکرد.


من قبلا روی 2009 نصب کردم مشکلی نداشته. 
تا چند روز دیگه چند تا پکیج جدید برای نسخه های XE به بعد میزارم که می تونی از اونها هم استفاده کنی. لطفا کمی صبر کن

----------


## sina39000

ممنون كميل جان منتظر ميمونم
من كلا تو دلفي تازه كارم درواقع يه چيزي كمتر از 2 ماهه كه دلفي رو كشف كردم و تازه متوجه شدم كه فوق العاده است!!! فقط شروع آشناييم با دلفي 7 بوده واسه همينه كه انتقال به بالاتر يكم برام سخته ولي اينطور كه معلومه بايد خلاصه برم سمت يكي از اين XE ها.

فقط يه بزرگواري ميكني، اگه ممكنه روش وارد كردن پكيج توي برنامه رو هم لطف ميكني؟ چون گاهي گيراي الكي ميده و يه چيزايي رو ميخواد كه به نظرمياد همراه فايل اصلي نيست.

ممنون،
يا علي

----------


## raminsavalan

سلام من از دلفی 7 استفاده کردم . دمویی که دانلود کردم فارسی رو بدون مشکل ارسال میکنه
من روی برنامه دمو فقط اینترفیس رو تغییر دادم و کد ها سر جاشون هستن اما فارسی که ارسال میشه رو گوشی کاراکترهای نامفهوم نشون میده.
لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام

آیا برای امکان ارسال پیامک طولانی (Multipart ) تنظیم خاصی وجود داره؟
یا تنظیم هست تو کامپوننت؟

چون هنگام ارسال متنی با بیش از حدود 55 کاراکتر خطای زیر رو میده !!!

 (خطای نسخه مربوط به دلفی xe2):

---------------------------
Kadsmsdemo
---------------------------
WriteFile function failed (Error: 31)
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

 (خطای نسخه مربوط به دلفی 7):

---------------------------
Kadsmsdemo
---------------------------
COM Port Error: Unknown Error #31 on COM4
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

و اینکه مقدار Baud Rate رو پیشفرض چی تنظیم کنیم؟

تشکر

----------


## nice boy

> سلام من از دلفی 7 استفاده کردم . دمویی که دانلود کردم فارسی رو بدون مشکل ارسال میکنه
> من روی برنامه دمو فقط اینترفیس رو تغییر دادم و کد ها سر جاشون هستن اما فارسی که ارسال میشه رو گوشی کاراکترهای نامفهوم نشون میده.
> لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید


 بالاخره موفق شدم دلفی 7 نصب کنم و امتحان کردم حق باشماست مشکل داره ولی با توجه به اینکه دلفی 7 خیلی قدیمی هست 
توجیهی نداره که بخوام  وقت بذارم و مشکل رو برای این نسخه پیدا کنم. پیشنهاد می کنم از نسخه های جدید دلفی که یونیکد رو ساپورت می کنند استفاده کنید.

----------


## nice boy

> آیا برای امکان ارسال پیامک طولانی (Multipart ) تنظیم خاصی وجود داره؟


تنظیم خاصی وجود نداره. خودش براساس نوع Character Mode تشخیص می ده که چند پارت هست




> چون هنگام ارسال متنی با بیش از حدود 55 کاراکتر خطای زیر رو میده !!!


خطایی که شما گذاشتید فکر می کنم مربوط به برقراری ارتباط با پورت سریال باشه نه مربوط به کامپوننت. 
من با دلفی XE2 امتحان کردم 90 کاراکتر فرستادم. خطا هم نمی ده.
متنی که می خوای بفرستی و Error میده رو بزار تا با اون امتحان کنم




> و اینکه مقدار Baud Rate رو پیشفرض چی تنظیم کنیم؟


این بستگی به دستگاهی داره که می خوای ازش استفاده کنی و براساس گوشی یا مودم های مختلف متفاوته.

----------


## nice boy

بنا به درخواست برخی از دوستان چندتا پکیج برای نسخه های جدید دلفی (XE-XE2-XE3) آماده کردم که اینجا قرار می دم.
احتمالا در اوایل سال 2013 هم یک نسخه جدید ارائه می کنم که برخی از باگ های گزارش شده رو برطرف کنه. (البته اگه خدا عمری بده)

در ضمن بهتره برای نصب اول آخرین نسخه کامپوننت Cport رو نصب کنید.
در پست زیر این نسخه رو گذاشتم.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...XE2-%D9%88-XE3

----------


## حسین خانی

سلام




> خطایی که شما گذاشتید فکر می کنم مربوط به برقراری ارتباط با پورت سریال باشه نه مربوط به کامپوننت. 
> من با دلفی XE2 امتحان کردم 90 کاراکتر فرستادم. خطا هم نمی ده.
> متنی که می خوای بفرستی و Error میده رو بزار تا با اون امتحان کنم


بله حق با شما بود ... مربوط به پورت بود که تنظیم کردم

تشکر

----------


## sina39000

كميل جان دستت درد نكنه، دمت گرم، كارت عالي بود.
رو XE3 تستش كردم، اول Cport بعد KADSMS به راحتي نصب شدن ولي موقع استفاده يه چنتا از فايلاي DCU و ... مربوط به خودش و CPort رو خواست كه خوشبختانه همش همراهش بود.
ضمنا تو نسخه قبلي وقتي اس رو ارسال ميكرد، ولي گوشي طرف خاموش بود (دليورد نميشد) كلا سيستم متوقف ميشد اين يه مشكل اساسي بود كه زحمت كشيدي و رفعش كردي.

شايد خيليا بگن بحث ارسال SMS با GSM يه بحث قديميه ولي خوب هميشه جاي يك ابزار كاربردي و در عين حال رايگان خالي بوده كه شما بزرگواري كردي و اين جاي خالي رو پركردي.
اميدوارم KADSMS رو بصورت ActiveX هم گسترش بدي تا زبانهاي ديگه هم بتونن استفاده كنن.
بازم ممنونم.
يا علي.

----------


## حسین خانی

> در صفحه سوم برنامه command & Respond پیغامی رو که نشون داده اینجا بذار تا مشکل رو بررسی کنم.
> لطفا مدل گوشی رو هم ذکر کن.


با سلام

پیغام ارسال رو میده اما به گیرنده نمیرسه!
لطفا بررسی کنید جناب nice boy عزیز

متن خطا:


at+cmgs=96
 یا 60

ERROR
0011000C918919298839730008FF52004800690020000D000A   00740068006900730020006900730020006100200074006500   730074000D000A004B004100440053004D005300200063006F   006D0070006F006E0065006E0074000D000A000D000A

مدل گوشی ها: nokia x2 - sony ericsson w810i, k750, w800i
ممنونم

----------


## hp1361

سلام

ضمن عرض تشکر از دوست عزیزمون که زحمت تهیه این کامپوننت رو کشیدن و علاوه بر اون زکاتش رو هم پرداختند(خدا قبول کنه)

خواستم بگم ما منتظر پیاده سازی دریافت پیام هم هستیم

موتوشکرم

----------


## taqawi

همچنان منتظر قابلیت دریافت پیام هستیم. چون ابزار رایگان و خوب مثل این وجود نداره.

----------


## hadisalahi2

آره واقعا کامپوننت خوبی هستش
و سرعت خیلی خوبی هم در ارسال پیام داره
اما یک مشکل بزرگ داره و اون زمانی هستش که بخوای یک متن رو در حالت Run Time بفرستی
اون موقع حروف بی ربط و چرت و پرت ارسال میکنه

----------


## sempaisaleh

با سلام من این کامپوننت رو نصب کردم مشکلی هم نداشتم ولی جدیدا وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم بعد روی connect که میزنم این پنجره میاد.

untitled.JPG
فایل اجرایی برنامه رو هم اجرا مینم این ارور میاد

untitled1.JPG
مشکل از کجاست؟ کسی میدونه؟

----------


## farzad1343

با سلام
من تاپیک مربوط به کامپوننت رایگان شما رو تازه دیدم
برنامه مطب دارم مینویسم و برای پیام دادن درمورد وقت معاینه میخوام از کامپوننت شما استفاده کنم
مودم Dlink --DWM-156   استفاده میکنم
گاهی به مودم کانکت میشه وگاهی نمیشه البته رو همان پورت
گاهی باید اگزه خود "دی لینک "رو اجرا کنم تا مودم رو شناسایی کنه و کانکت بشه و گاهی حتی با همین کار هم کانکت نمیشه
ضمنا ایا از طریق کامپوننت شما یا از طریق برنامه نویسی میتونیم پورتی که مودم روش هست رو شناسایی کنیم
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید

----------


## ahadkh

با سلام و خسته نباشید من آخرین نسخه کامپوننت KADSMS را برای دلفی 7 می خواستم اگه ممکن است خواهش می کنم شماره تماس خود را به این Id  ایمیل کنید تا سوالی دارم بپرسم ممنون Karimianahad@gmail.com   منتظرم خیلی ممنون

----------

